# Twoc



## Goat (22/6/04)

Just a quick note of praise for a Perth HBS....

I had a problem with a regulator which I took it back to Roy from TWOC a lunch time today. Without question he took the reg to have it looked at and (this is the bit I was impressed with) lent me a replacement and the required fittings in the mean time - I'm wrapped with that sort of service. 

And his latest brew tastes pretty good too....  




(no commercial affiliation)


----------



## Chatty (22/6/04)

Before I moved over here I dealt with Roy for my homebrew gear and he was excellent. It's unfortunate I'm over here in NSW now without a local HBS...

Chatty


----------



## JasonY (22/6/04)

Yep couldn't agree more Goat. We don't have any of the likes of Grumpy's etc over here so it is great to have a well run HBS with just about everything you need to brew and run by someone who is very knowledgable and more than willing to help out  especially when ppl like me roll up at 4pm on a friday to get gear for an last minute oktoberfest without having actually bothered to work out what I needed .

Lucky me I only live about 10mins away!


----------



## wee stu (22/6/04)

Always wondered, does TWOC stand for anything (other than the givens of integrity, quality customer service etc). 

I.E. what do the letters represent?


----------



## Chatty (22/6/04)

Teenas' World Of Craft  The shop used to be run out of his wifes craft shop... When you get there, have a look west across the car park and you will see the original shop.

Chatty


----------



## Goat (22/6/04)

Tina's World of Crafts.....

Shouldn't that be obvious ?!!! He's quite the dadaist is Roy.....


----------



## wee stu (22/6/04)

Can't imagine why I never worked it out myself  

If I ever get to Perth, I'll surely check it out - little surrealist that I am. 

It's true - I'm surrealist most of the time, hic(!) :chug: :chug:


----------



## Hoops (22/6/04)

Where abouts in Perth is TWOC? I will hopefully be back around Christmas for holidays.

Hoops


----------



## Goat (22/6/04)

He's at the Stock Road Markets (which is great cos he's open 7 days too) which is in Bibra Lakes.


----------



## sinkas (22/4/05)

Hi all,
Just thought I would make mention of the fact I visited TWOC today, and was fairly impressed by the service, spoke to one of the chicks there, and she helped figure out what I need to get to start brewing, has anyone posted a review of any of the TWOC kits?

Cheers

Case


----------



## barfridge (22/4/05)

Hoops: bibra lake is a long long way from scabs. Its about 35km from morley, but the place is so good that after only one visit its now my preferred NVLHBS.


----------



## big d (22/4/05)

when i get to perth for good what would all you brewers of perth consider a good central home brew place should i consider this as a new career path.
the contacts in the biz are slowly being touched.


cheers
big d


----------



## barfridge (23/4/05)

I have prepared a very quick and dodgy map of the homebrew shops I can think of in Perth.






The places, and a quick summary:
1) Greenwood - U-brew-it, with attached brewshop. Strictly K&K, hops on hangers, no grain, saf yeasts only. Not very knowledgable staff. Very little distilling accessories. 

2) Osbourne Park - WestBrew, hops and good dried yeast selection in fridge, moderate grains, no liquid yeasts. Staff helpful. Some distilling gear.

3) Bayswater - International Homebrew Supplies. Owner is not a brewer, wholesale supplier to supermarkets. Hops in fridge, saf yeasts only, very little grain. Some distilling gear.

4) Midland - Cant remember. A few items tucked away in a corner of a cleaning supplies shop. Strictly K&K, hops on hangers, no grain, saf yeasts only. Not very knowledgable staff. Very little distilling gear.

5) Welshpool - Malthouse Homebrew. Good hops and liquid yeast (white labs). Decent grain selection. Staff variable (owner is good, helpers not quite so). Good amount of distilling gear.

Not shown on map - location is approx 20-25km due south of CBD, just off kwinana freeway in bibra lake
6) Bibra Lake - TWOC. Easily the best HBS in Perth. Excellent range, Roy (owner) is fantastic. If we could get another shop like this somewhere on the Northside, I would be a very happy camper. No idea about distilling, I didnt notice any when I was in there.

I hope this helps you mate  As you can see, there are large areas of the northside without a decent brewshop. I know that K&K would be your main business financially, but there's lots of opportunity to expand into grain and also distilling, which I hear is growing very quickly.

and everyone else...please feel free to add to this list, or correct me if you think I'm a tad off the mark.


----------



## ausdb (23/4/05)

Bar
The only one I would add is Gryphon Brewing in Bassendean, Its not really a full on shop but a small home run business. The owner Neville is an AG brewer and stocks a good selection of grain, hops and gets liquid yeast in every few months and has some other little bits and pieces like stainless airstones etc. He is also really helpful, the best way to get in touch is by email [email protected] He is probably one of your better choices of grain and yeast North of the river.

But he doesn't keep the general home brew store stuff, I wait till I'm down South of the river and go to Roy for them. TWOC is probably the only real bricks and mortar HBS in Perth that caters for craftbrewers.
Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## barfridge (23/4/05)

Thanks for that info ausdb, this bloke sounds like he will come in rather handy at times, when a 70km round trip is too much to ask


----------



## Goat (23/4/05)

Are you guys referring to the same person ? I thought that HBS 3 of Barfy's list was the same as Gryphon in ausdb's - next door to Wescobee on Beechboro Rd??

If it is the same, I hope it has improved since I was there last... 

I've heard that it has changed hands recently so maybe its worth another look.


----------



## barfridge (23/4/05)

Goat: nope, different place. The #3 on my list is the one next to wescobee. It's now run by a bloke called Neil, who used to be the manager of the supercheap store at the galleria. He's a nice enough bloke, but doesnt brew, or even drink, so I dont know what his advice would be like.

This gryphon place is completely new to me, I'd never heard of it until an hour ago.


----------



## Goat (23/4/05)

I stand corrected. 

Whats the address ausdb ? - I can't find it in the whitepages.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/4/05)

Big D -
the south east metro area just in the hills is an ideal place for a good hbs, and just by chance thats where I live!


----------



## big d (23/4/05)

if im to venture down this path i would really like to keep it more for all grainers and partial mash.i dont want it to be another kit store as there appears to be enough of these shops supplying the perth brewers and not enough shops selling grain.
my only real concern is the mimimun amount of grain you have to buy from the suppiers as ive been told it is a substantial amount.
anyway if no luck going down this path i will see if i can just become a grain supplier working from home as i have the storage facilities for a huge amount and will see how it pans out from there.


cheers
big d


----------



## Tony M (23/4/05)

barfridge said:


> 6) Bibra Lake - TWOC. Easily the best HBS in Perth. Excellent range, Roy (owner) is fantastic. If we could get another shop like this somewhere on the Northside, I would be a very happy camper. No idea about distilling, I didnt notice any when I was in there.
> 
> I can assure you that if ever you want to produce a decent amount of tea tree oil or even just a little water for your iron, Roy can help.


----------



## deadly (14/5/05)

Hi 
went to TWOC a few weeks back it is where ill be going from now on,
my local is in ozzy park and unless there is an upgrade when they move shop the 2 hour trip to TWOC (got to take the missus to lunch on the coast to justify the journey!)  is well worth it -if only there was another like it north


no affiliation blah blah


----------



## pbrosnan (14/5/05)

Hi all,

Gryphon is a backyard operation run by a guy named Neville Ash. His email is 
[email protected] or phone number 62782458. Mainly supplies hops and grains. Yeast is by order.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## Goat (14/5/05)

I'm yet to try him - I guess I'll get around to it one day. I like Roy and defer to him for 99% locally sourced needs.

I went to Westbrew the other day to pick up a silicon bung (much better than the pink rubber ones) and I noticed that they will be shifting to a spot nearby - outside that industrial lot where they are now. It might be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## Jethro (14/5/05)

TWOC Rocks There is nowwhere in Perth that has the same range of grains andyeast (that I know of) no bullshit sailmanship trying to get you into buying higher profit cankits They in all apperances love brewing and give good advice. P.S I dontGive praise easily Cheers Jethro


----------



## sluggerdog (5/6/05)

Just wondering if someone from TWOC visits this forums, I just went to email them with a question and the email bouced. No phone number on the website that I can see either...


----------



## deebee (5/6/05)

Slugger,

Roy doesn't visit this forum AFAIK. He is in the states right now so that might be some of the problem, not sure. Phone number will be in white pages on line. The shop is still open so someone will answer.

cheers


----------



## sinkas (5/6/05)

Hi there,
I went to TWOC on Friday, and I think Roy was there, a chubby, balding guy with a beard and a couple of distal finger segments missing?
There as also a lot of beer related junk on the bench, which looked american, so I guess its him.


----------



## Goat (5/6/05)

That's him Sinkas. He's back from the states now.

I was there on friday too picked up a bag of Weyermann Pils and I can't wait to use it!

Didn't get much of a chance to speak to him but I know he did catch up with the Brewers Discount guys in the states


----------



## Hoops (5/6/05)

Goat said:


> That's him Sinkas. He's back from the states now.
> 
> I was there on friday too picked up a bag of Weyermann Pils and I can't wait to use it!
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Ross (5/6/05)

Hoops,

Lindsay has put in a big grain order together with the Annerley shop. Should be here any day - also great range of fresh hops in - $4.50 for 50gms...


----------



## TidalPete (5/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Just wondering if someone from TWOC visits this forums, I just went to email them with a question and the email bouced. No phone number on the website that I can see either...
> [post="62359"][/post]​



I can see this thread & the Grain Mill thread have a lot in common at the moment.   Does anyone have\can get Roy's email address???


----------



## pbrosnan (5/6/05)

Went to the HBS in Beechboro road recently and Neil said that he'd pick up yeast from TWOC as he has to go there to drop off supplies. Could save a drive, mind you TWOC is always worth the drive.


----------



## JasonY (5/6/05)

Tidalpete said:


> I can see this thread & the Grain Mill thread have a lot in common at the moment.   Does anyone have\can get Roy's email address???



I had it somewhere but can't find it. Just give him a call (08) 9418 8938, he is open every day as far as I know.


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/05)

JasonY said:


> Tidalpete said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this thread & the Grain Mill thread have a lot in common at the moment.   Does anyone have\can get Roy's email address???
> ...



Thanks for your help JasonY. It's much appreciated.


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/05)

For those with an interest in this ---- Roy's computer is on the blink. Should be able to receive mails in two or three days.


----------



## sluggerdog (6/6/05)

Tidalpete said:


> For those with an interest in this ---- Roy's computer is on the blink. Should be able to receive mails in two or three days.
> [post="62525"][/post]​




Cheers Tidalpete, will email him then! Ment to call today myself but got swamped in work...


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

For those who have been trying to email, the email on the website is not working however this email address does work: [email protected]

Still a few weeks for the crank and stein mills to come in.


----------



## deadly (30/6/05)

When i was there a week or so back Roy said mid-late july
for 2 and 3 rolla crankenstein - its like waiting for christmas morning


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

deadly said:


> When i was there a week or so back Roy said mid-late july
> for 2 and 3 rolla crankenstein - its like waiting for christmas morning
> [post="65544"][/post]​



Sure is, cannot wait to get a mill, will go nicely with the bulk order of grain of the QLD order goes through..


----------



## JasonY (30/6/05)

Hmm looks like I have not been following this thread as well as I thought! Is he getting some crankenstein mills in? How much will they be?

Was there this morning, obviously I was not enquiring about the right things!


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

Jason,

yeah he has been apointed the australian supplier for crank and stein according to Fred fromc rank and stein.

Fred also said once TWOC has the mills in steady supply he will refer all australian enquiries to TWOC

No price as yet, TWOC are waiting to see how much the duty will be..


----------



## deadly (30/6/05)

Yeah he told me only cranks as nobody else was interested in suppling bulk to aus -wont have a price till they work out shipping and costs


----------



## JasonY (30/6/05)

Could be a good idea for my XMAS gift. Time to start dropping hints.


----------



## barfridge (11/11/08)

Sorry for the thread Necromancy, but after a bit of a hiatus I noticed the HBS in Bayswater isn't there any more. Anyone know if they have just moved, or are gone for good?

I had to make the impromptu trek down to TWOC, which isn't really a bad thing


----------



## Goat (11/11/08)

Bugger - I didn't know that. That was a very handy shop for me. When & where did it go ?

I went to TWOC last weekend for the first time in several months and that mushroomed a fair bit.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/11/08)

barfridge said:


> Sorry for the thread Necromancy, but after a bit of a hiatus I noticed the HBS in Bayswater isn't there any more. Anyone know if they have just moved, or are gone for good?
> 
> I had to make the impromptu trek down to TWOC, which isn't really a bad thing



They've moved, they're now in ... I think it's King street, a bit back up Beechboro rd towards Morley. King has a right angle bend and they're past that, near the corner of James. BTW I visted them about 2 months ago at this location, HBSs being what they are it may be stale info now.


----------



## justsomeguy (11/11/08)

Here's the new address info.

21 John Street
Bayswater, Western Australia. 6053.

Head down to the end of King street from Beechboro road and follow it to the right. About three factories down on the right hand side is where you will find it. They aren't cracking grain but their bulk prices are far better than TWOC.

gary


----------



## barfridge (11/11/08)

Thanks guys!

That will be easier than driving 45 minutes each way for a few simple ingredients


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/11/08)

barfridge said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That will be easier than driving 45 minutes each way for a few simple ingredients


While you are down at TWOC why dont you drop in and see your mate Pistol Patch, im sure he would love to see you. :icon_vomit: 
GB


----------



## Doogiechap (11/11/08)

Onya Nev  
The irony isn't lost on me that you are stirring the pot in this thread  

Back on topic, over the past couple of months Roy has expanded his shop and upgraded his website making both a good place to visit. He is not necessarily the cheapest place in town but he has an awesome range of grain and hops and yeast and looking at some of the grief some of you have to go through to get to a good HBS has inspired me to give Roy my support :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Doug


----------



## Simon W (11/11/08)

Expanded the shop? 
'bout bloody time, was a little cramped in there, and he had about 4 times the space out the back...


----------



## deadly (11/11/08)

Do Brewmart sell sacks of grain? How much?


----------



## sinkas (11/11/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> While you are down at TWOC why dont you drop in and see your mate Pistol Patch, im sure he would love to see you. :icon_vomit:
> GB




I dont get it, pretty bad joke if it was one


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/11/08)

sinkas said:


> I dont get it, pretty bad joke if it was one


If you dont get it how can you call it a bad joke? You are outside the circle thats all..
GB


----------



## justsomeguy (12/11/08)

deadly said:


> Do Brewmart sell sacks of grain? How much?


Yep.

Last sack of JW Ale malt was around $60-65, I think a couple of months ago.

gary


----------



## Katherine (12/11/08)

Saucers of milk all round... LOL!!!!

Yeah its actually a nice place to go to now not as dusty and cramped. Roy's great saved me a couple of times. mmmm I always come back sober from TWOC though unlike my favourite retailer.... so I have no idea if Roy makes good beer I assume he does.


----------



## cubbie (23/12/08)

I always go to TWOC because when I started brewing it was the only place I could find with a decent range of product. I may have even ventured their because they sold Grumpy's kits. Anyways I was out of the game for a couple of years living overseas and so was excited to head down to TWOC when I got back home earlier this year. It is a long drive but I do like the range and the service. Having said that it was only recently that I heard about Gryphon and Brewmart, which are a little closer to me, so I would be interested if those in the know could post up a few pros etc of each shop. I will no doubt go and visit each in time.

TWOC - Pros; Large range of product, will crack your grain (I don't have a mill), the fruit and veg market next door is pretty good. Cons; pretty far if you live north of the river, $$
Gryphon - Pros; Is on AHB, ??
Brewmart - ??

I don't intend this post start a slanging match.


----------



## real_beer (23/12/08)

cubbie said:


> I always go to TWOC because when I started brewing it was the only place I could find with a decent range of product. I may have even ventured their because they sold Grumpy's kits. Anyways I was out of the game for a couple of years living overseas and so was excited to head down to TWOC when I got back home earlier this year. It is a long drive but I do like the range and the service. Having said that it was only recently that I heard about Gryphon and Brewmart, which are a little closer to me, so I would be interested if those in the know could post up a few pros etc of each shop. I will no doubt go and visit each in time.
> 
> TWOC - Pros; Large range of product, will crack your grain (I don't have a mill), the fruit and veg market next door is pretty good. Cons; pretty far if you live north of the river, $
> Gryphon - Pros; Is on AHB, ??
> ...



Basically Gryphon is great for grain & a delicious refreshing sample while you have a chat, yum! Place an order over the net and arrange a pickup time, excellent service and nice bloke.

TWOC excellent service and everything you need. Roy's a great bloke with heaps of knowledge (you might have to pry it out of him as he's a very quiet personality that doesn't push his ideas on his customers). I drive from Mandurah to his store to even get a grommet if I need it due to the slack service I got from other stores out this way. TWOC is the best home brew store I've been to.

Cheers real_beer :icon_cheers:


----------

